# Giant Runts and Lucerne Gold Collars



## SeawindSeramas (Dec 6, 2017)

I am not quite sure where to put this post, but I think this works since it's about two breeds.

I'm a senior in 4H and am looking to get two pairs of pigeons to add to my project. I currently have only had bantam chickens, so I am just in the research mode. I'd like to get a pair of Giant Runts and probably a pair of Lucerne Gold Collars, and I was wondering if it would be possible to keep them together and breed without interbreeding. I only have a couple years before college, so if I did any breeding it would not be extensive.

That being said if anyone could recommend breeders for these breeds, that would be great too. I'd be looking to buy in late Winter or early Spring.


----------



## greywing (Jan 21, 2017)

If they are already paired, then yes, you can keep them together with low chance of interbreeding. They *might*, but chances aren’t high. 

I don’t know any LGC or runt breeders to personally recommend, but I wish you best of luck in your search! LGCs are one of the prettiest breeds, in my opinion.


----------



## PigeonPal1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Where are you located? You should be able to find a local pigeon show in your area.


----------

